# Grossrevier Spillern



## posengucker (7. August 2003)

Wer von Euch kennt das Grossrevier Spillern bei Stockerau.

Es umfasst die Wolfsgrube, Dichtwasser, Eisvogelteich und den Donauabschnitt Greifenstein.

Hier  eine Übersicht über die Gewässer.

Vor allem würde mich der Raubfischbestand interessieren.

Grüße
Posengucker


----------



## rob (11. August 2003)

hey posengucker!!!  
greifenstein kenn ich....kann ich dir aber nicht empfehlen da in den heissen monaten tausende leute dort baden......da findest du keine ruhe.ansonsten denke ich ist ein donau revier zu haben,wenn man in der nähe wohnt,das um und auf.viele verschiedene fischarten und immer die chance auf einen ganz grossen.
die teiche kenn ich nicht,sehen aber gut aus....aber was sagt das schon  
ich selber fische unter anderem in der donau bei altenwörth(20 kilometer nach tuln)....ist ein riesiges revier welches ich seit meiner kindheit kenne...es gibt dort tageskarten und jahreskarten mit nachtfischen.guckst du hier  wenn du fische aus altenwörth sehen willst und guckst du hier  wenn du mehr über das revier wissen willst.
ansonsten fische ich auf einem teich in der nähe von wien...super karpfenwasser.....guck  hier (revier 6).......
lass mal was hören von dir...wo du so fischt und so.....
beste grüsse aus wien
#h #h rob#h #h


----------



## posengucker (11. August 2003)

High Rob,

dzt. fische ich am Landlteich in Langenzersdorf. Da hier aber eine richtige Plage an Krebsen herrscht und ich wieder einmal was Neues ausprobieren möchte, habe ich mich für nächstes Jahr für Spillern entschieden. Sind auf der Stockerauer Seite bei Greifenstein auch so viele Badegäste??

Raasdorf ist mir etwas zu weit weg, da ich hautpsächlich vor/nach der Arbeit fischen gehe.

War am Freitag am Dichtwasser und bei der Wolfsgrube. Dichtwasser gefällt mir sehr gut. Ein Angler, der hautpsächlich auf Hecht fischt, hat dieses Jahr schon einiges erwischt. Bei der Wolfsgrube ist der Autobahnlärm relativ laut. Bin schon auf den Eisvogelteich und die Donau gespannt.

Tolle Bilder hast Du da ins Netz gestellt.

Grüße
Posengucker


----------



## rob (12. August 2003)

servas posengucker!!!
denke an der stockerauer seite wird nicht so viel los sein....da war ich aber noch nicht....ansonsten hab ich gehört das sie in greifenstein super viel aalruten im winter fangen.glaube du hast dich für eine gute kompi entschieden.
interessant das du sagst ihr hättet eine krebsplage....sind das eingesetzte edelkrebse oder so etwas wie wollhandkrappen?zum glück mussten wir uns nie mit solchen plagegeistern quälen.........
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (12. August 2003)

Hallo Posengucker , hallo Rob !
Wenn Du Krebse fangen darfst,dann schlag doch zu!
Es gibt meiner Meinung nach nichts "Feineres" als Süßwasserkrebse.Ich jedenfalls laß jeden Hummer liegen,wenn ich Süßwasserkrebse essen kann!In Schweden gibts da so eine Art Volksfest,wenn die Schonzeit vorüber ist und man die Krebse wieder fangen darf.
Aber ich geb zu,beim Angeln können sie zur Plage werden.
Grüße aus dem Hausruckwald wünscht Euch
gismowolf


----------



## posengucker (12. August 2003)

Hallo Leute,

na dann werd ich ja nächstes Jahr ein paar neue Fischarten kennenlernen. 

Zu den Krebsen: es handelt sich um Gallizier. Die wurden irgendwann mal eingesetzt, aber seit letztem Jahr ist die Population explodiert. Außer Hartmais und Tigernüssen wird alles angeknabbert bzw. ganz vernichtet.

Mit Köfi zu fischen ist in der wärmeren Jahreszeit ein sinnloses Unterfangen.

Bin echt schon gespannt, was so in der Donau zu fangen ist. Erstaml ist sicher ein gewisser Lernprozess notwendig, da ich noch nie wirklich an einem Fluß gefischt habe. Aber hier im Board gibt es ja jede Menge Tipps.

Grüße
Posengucker


----------



## Soxl (25. November 2003)

*spät aber doch....*

Hoi Schwimmerschauer  

Ich weiss, das Thema is' schon ein bisserl älter, ich geb' trotzdem noch meinen Senf dazu  

Befische seit Mitte 2002 das Dichtwasser, seit diesem Jahr das gesamte Grossrevier. Najo, sooo gross is' es eigentlich wieder nicht  

Bin allerdings eher ein Karpfenfischer, kann Dir also keine allzu präzisen Angaben über den Raubfischbestand geben. Nur soviel: Zander, Hechte, Welse sind im Dichtwasser u. Eisvogelteich vorhanden, ab und an erwisch sogar ich sowas wenn ich mal meine Spinnrute schwinge   Kapitale Exemplare sind eher rar. Regelmässig werden Sätzlinge gefangen, die g'rade mal so das Brittelmass überschritten haben... 

Bzgl. Wolfsgrube (reines Catch & Release-Gewässer!): Ist halt ein Miniaturteich, der Autobahnlärm nervt ein wenig, allerdings "gewöhnt" man sich daran... Man hat dort einige Störe eingesetzt, auch Karpfen mit höheren Stückgewichten (Altbestand?) schwimmen herum. Also für jeden der mal ein Foto mit 'nem grösseren Fisch wünscht, das ideale Gewässer      ...einbilden braucht man sich allerdings meiner Meinung nach darauf nichts  

Für die Donau hatte ich leider heuer viel zu wenig Zeit, das wird hoffentlich kommendes Jahr nachgeholt. Möglich ist dort allerdings vieles, mit Geduld, Zeit und ausreichend Energie sicher auch der eine od. andere kapitale Fang.... 

Viell. sieht man sich ja nächstes Jahr mal  #h 

Gruss
DerEsox


----------



## posengucker (26. November 2003)

Hi EsoxLucius,

erstmal willkommen an Board. 

Dichtwasser und Wolsgrube habe ich mir schon angeschaut. Das mit dem Autobahnlärm bei der Wolsgrube stimmt und besonders groß ist die Wolfsgrube auch nicht.

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns mal treffen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (26. November 2003)

@EsoxLucius
willkommen an board!!!!!schon wieder ein wiener,es wird ja hier langsam recht lustig!!!!!!!!grüss dich ganz nett rob aus wien


----------



## gismowolf (26. November 2003)

Hallo Esox !
Willkommen im Board . Freut mich ,daß die Österreichabteilung
langsam wächst.


----------



## löti (26. November 2003)

hi hecht! hi boardies!

@gismo: hab auch schon mal krebse gespachtelt ... waren mal viele im teich meines vaters ... ist aber allerdings ausser den scheren nix dran ... oder irre ich mich? ... da wird man doch beim essen hungrig

... in der traun bei gunskirchen sind auch massig krebse ... sind aber keine heimischen (glaub ich) ... die sind so orange ... 

petrigrüsse
löti


----------



## gismowolf (26. November 2003)

@löti
Was hast Du denn mit den Schwänzen gemacht?Die wirst Du doch nicht weggeschmissen haben??????????????
Die Krebse in der Traun sind Amerikanische Signalkrebse!Die 
dürften bei einem Hochwasser aus einem Teich in die Traun gekommen sein.Das sind die Überträger der Krebspest,die unseren heimischen Edelkrebs fast ausgerottet hat.Ich habe es schon längere Zeit bemerkt,daß sich die gewaltig vermehren
und anscheinend haben sie das große Hochwasser im Vorjahr auch bestens überstanden!


----------



## fischerwahn (26. November 2003)

@rob was ich so zähle könnten wir ja schon alleine mit den wienern ein AB treffen machen (oder zumindest einmal einen punsch einwerfen - gibt sicher so einiges zu erzählen)

@schwimmerchecker  äm posengucker - hast du vielleicht einig bilder vom dichtwasser gemacht ?

@EsoxLucius - hast du eine ahnung ob es für das 'Dichtwasser' alleine auch jahreskarten gibt (hab noch keine antwort auf meine mail an den verein bekommen)

als anhang noch ein bild von raasdorf das rob erwähnt hat (haben oper8or und ich letztens besucht) mit 340€ aber recht ...teuer


----------



## rob (26. November 2003)

ja das ist mein teich!!!ein super karpfenbestand von fischen bis zu 25 kg.karpfen ab 8 kg müssen zurück gesetzt werden und das ist gut so.weiters gute welse und andere raubfische.den preis zahl ich gern.grüsse rob
p.s. auf dem foto sieht man nur ein viertel des teiches


----------



## fischerwahn (27. November 2003)

:z 666 schnapszahl - rob spendiert eine runde :q


----------



## rob (27. November 2003)

na dann bin ich wohl wieder einmal am zug  hier wollen alle nur alkohol von mir


----------



## posengucker (27. November 2003)

Hi Fischerwahn,

Dichtwasser gibts leider nicht einzeln. Nur die Donau (Greifenstein).

Fotos habe ich damals nicht gemacht, werden aber mit mir und großen Fischen im Vordergrund sicherlich nächstes jahr nachgeliefert 

lg
Pogu


----------



## fischerwahn (27. November 2003)

ui das nehm ich beim wort - die angaben über den besatz der teiche versprechen ja einiges 

vielleicht kreuzen sich unsere angeln ja nächstes jahr dort :a  muss nur noch die 640€ frage klären :c


----------



## Oper8or (27. November 2003)

Ja genau, was bietet das Revier für 640 euro - erzähl uns mal was Pose! Ich würd nämlich auch gern dort angeln.

Wie siehts mit den Regeln aus?

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Oper8or (27. November 2003)

@rob - ja der Teich in raasdorf is ned schlecht aber für 340 euro schon etwas klein möcht ich sagen!

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## rob (27. November 2003)

ja aber du musst wissen was da drinnen schwimmt!4 ha is ok denk ich......grüss dich!!!!!!1


----------



## Oper8or (27. November 2003)

stimmt - aber e smuss doch noch mehr geben - wir suchen jetzt schon wie dir Verrücktenb und finden nix gescheites - Letztens war ich in Albern/Blaues Wasser - forget it - Hafengelände

Spillern hört sich echt fein an bis auf die 640 Euro

Wo gibts teiche in der näheren Umgebung von Wien Leute?


----------



## rob (27. November 2003)

wenn ihr was herausfindet lasst es mich wissen...vielleicht häng ich mich ein!!!servus


----------



## Soxl (27. November 2003)

Hoi die Runde,



> Spillern hört sich echt fein an bis auf die 640 Euro....



Grundsätzlich: Is es auch  :m  Kommt halt darauf an was man will. 3 kleine(re) Schottergruben mit durchaus gutem Besatz, tw. auch Altbestand. Allerdings, ganz ehrlich, die Angaben über die Fischgewichte auf der Webseite sind - was den mom. Bestand angeht - doch etwas übertrieben... Dazu noch ein vermutlich nicht ganz uninteressantes Stück Donau (linksufrig, rund um's KW Greifenstein). Für Abwechslung ist gesorgt... Weil hier nach "Regeln" gefragt wurde: Nachtfischen nur an der Donau, ansonsten gibt's an zwei der drei Schottergruben jeweils drei terminisierte Nachtfischen, ansonsten wie gewohnt: 1 Std. vor Sonnenauf- bis 1 Std. nach Sonnenuntergang, Wolfsgrube von Sonnenauf- bis Sonnenuntergang. 

Mehr fällt mir auf die Schnelle ned ein, bei weiteren Fragen --> ruhig weiterbohren   

Gruss
DerEsox


----------

